# ping - wer es braucht...



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2009)

achtung! :TOOL:

könnte für den einen oder anderen ganz nützlich sein:


```
C:\Data>pinger -?

- pinger - 4lagig for GNOLF & sunfilm AG - V1.0 06/2009
this is the simplest way to monitor some host IP-adresses

Arguments: (default)
-l   [path]  ... IP-list in file, line by line f.e. c:\data\ip.txt
-c   [IP,IP] ... comma separated input f.e. 192.168.0.1,192.168.0.2
-log [path]  ... path for log f.e. c:\data\log.txt (to screen)
-i   [int]   ... timerinterval in ms (5000)
-t   [int]   ... timeout in ms (1000)
-m   [int]   ... max responsetime in ms (500)
-p   [int]   ... package size (32Bytes)
-ttl [int]   ... time to life (64ms)
-f   'y'     ... don't fragment (false)
-r   [int]   ... set the number of rounds (until quit by 'q')
-cls 'y'     ... keep the screen clear (false)
-h or -?     ... help!

Sample: pinger -l c:\data\ip.txt -log c:\data\log.txt -i 4000 -m 200 -cls y
```
...openSource of course...


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juni 2009)

*danke zotos*

da mir zotos in den arsch getreten hat, hier V1.0.2


```
ReleaseNotes:

V1.0 06/13/2009
    .workable version

V1.0.1 06/14/2009
    ."no argument" will be catched
    .argument "one IP-Adress" will be executed

V1.0.2 06/15/2009
    .argument "one IP-Adress" can be executed with the other arguments
```


----------



## HaDi (19 Juni 2009)

Ein kleines, feines Tool, gefällt mir richtig gut ...
Für V1.0.3 würd ich mir wünschen, dass man wählen kann, welche Rückmeldung (erreichbar, nicht erreichbar, beides) geloggt werden soll.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]


> Registriert seit: 08.08.2007
> Ort: Milkel
> Beiträge: 5.555
> Abgegebene Danke: 625
> Erhielt 1.111 Danke für 934 Beiträge


2 Schnapszahlen, Glückwunsch !
[/edit]


----------



## JesperMP (19 Juni 2009)

Gar nicht schlecht. 
Ich habe manchmals dies gemacht:
*ping -t -w 2000 IPADDRESSE > pingtest.txt*

Aber mit diesen verfahren kann man nicht eine wartezeit einstellen. 
Ist also nicht geeignet um rundum die Uhr zu laufen.

Eine erweiterung konnte sein, wenn der IP nicht erreichbar ist für eine Zeit, wird ein Modal MsgBox getriggert. Also der Meldung springt in der vordergrund egal ob der Pinger im Hintergrund läuft.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2009)

HaDi schrieb:


> Für V1.0.3 würd ich mir wünschen, dass man wählen kann, welche Rückmeldung (erreichbar, nicht erreichbar, beides)



wird kommen, ebenso die möglichkeit sich eine mail schicken zu lassen (mailserver vorrausgesetzt, natürlich) ... spätestens in einer woche sollte ich dafür zeit finden ...

was mich im moment noch bißchen stört ist der enorm hohe speicherverbrauch dieser relativ kleinen anwendung ... da gibt es nachbesserungsbedarf ...

wer noch vorschläge hat -> wünsche sind willkommen UND ich werd nie ein verkaufs-concept dafür anstreben ^^


----------



## Isch (19 Juni 2009)

Ich hätte da noch zwei kosmetische Anmerkungen.



vierlagig schrieb:


> ```
> C:\Data>pinger -?
> 
> - pinger - 4lagig for GNOLF & sunfilm AG - V1.0 06/2009
> ...



1. "for example" wird meines Wissens im Englischen allgemein mit e.g. Abgekürzt

2. Die "time to life" wird nicht in "ms" sondern in "Max. Anzahl Weiterleitungen" angegeben. (Also ohne Einheit)


----------



## vierlagig (23 Juni 2009)

*new release*


```
V1.0 06/13/2009
    .workable version

V1.0.1 06/14/2009
    ."no argument" will be catched
    .argument "one IP-Adress" will be executed

V1.0.2 06/15/2009
    .argument "one IP-Adress" can be executed with the other arguments

V1.0.3 06/23/2009
    .it is possible to log all events to screen and/or file
    .all possible reply status will be catched
```


----------



## Frank (24 Juni 2009)

feines progrämmchen...
vorschlag: wenn die logfiles noch nicht existieren - automatisch anlegen lassen!? ging bei mir jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juni 2009)

Frank schrieb:


> feines progrämmchen...
> vorschlag: wenn die logfiles noch nicht existieren - automatisch anlegen lassen!? ging bei mir jedenfalls nicht.



müßte funktionieren, zumindest tuts das bei mir ... solltest aber einen vorhandenen pfad angeben z.b. c:\temp\log.txt (.csv ... .ini ... .log ....schnuppe)

[edit]

hier die stelle im code:


```
*
                    //-log [string] ... path for log
                    if (myArgs[myCounterDst] == "-log")
                    {
                        myDestinationPath = myArgument;
                        myDestinationFile = true;
                        myToLog = "Logfile @ " + myDestinationPath;
                        if (System.IO.File.Exists(myDestinationPath) == false)
                        {
                            System.IO.FileStream myNewFile = System.IO.File.Create(myDestinationPath);
                            myNewFile.Close();
                            myNewFile = null;
                        }
                    }
```

[/edit]


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2010)

Hi

Welchen Comiler benötige ich, dass ich diese *.exe erstellen kann.

*.cs   mit Mama GOOGLE findet nichts.


----------



## marlob (13 Mai 2010)

Da ist doch schon eine ausführbare Datei mit dabei. Ansonsten suche mal 
nach C sharp oder C#.


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2010)

Hi



> Da ist doch schon eine ausführbare Datei mit dabei


Stimmt.

Aber auch der Quellcode.  
(Interessehalber --> Da der  Exe-Code ist sehr klein ist)


----------



## vierlagig (17 Mai 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Welchen Comiler benötige ich, dass ich diese *.exe erstellen kann.
> 
> *.cs   mit Mama GOOGLE findet nichts.



am besten wäre ne vollständige entwicklungsumgebung wie visual studio oder (freeware: ) sharp develop


----------

